# Porquê que Braga é Litoral?



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jul 2010 às 12:12)

Braga é considerada uma cidade do Litoral, mas porquê! Se compararmos com as cidades junto ao mar, com Viana, Porto e Aveiro tem temperaturas muito mais elevadas, não existe nortada, e os nevoeiros embora existam são muito menos que nessas cidades referidas. Muitas vezes a diferença de temperatura entre Braga e essas cidades chega a ser de quase 10ºC. Existem diferentes classificações dentro do Litoral?
E se Braga não é interior o que é que a destingue de cidades como Vila Real ou Bragança, principalmente no verão onde todas tem temperaturas elevadas e humidades baixas


----------



## PauloSR (29 Jul 2010 às 13:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Braga é considerada uma cidade do Litoral, mas porquê! Se compararmos com as cidades junto ao mar, com Viana, Porto e Aveiro tem temperaturas muito mais elevadas, não existe nortada, e os nevoeiros embora existam são muito menos que nessas cidades referidas. Muitas vezes a diferença de temperatura entre Braga e essas cidades chega a ser de quase 10ºC. Existem diferentes classificações dentro do Litoral?
> E se Braga não é interior o que é que a destingue de cidades como Vila Real ou Bragança, principalmente no verão onde todas tem temperaturas elevadas e humidades baixas



MiguelMinhoto, porque Braga em linha recta dista menos de 50km da linha de mar


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 13:06)

Miguel,

Em termos climáticos Braga não poderá nunca ser comparada a Vila Real e Bragança.

Braga está numa região climática de transição, do clima mediterrânico para o clima atlântico, tem Invernos mais quentes que Bragança e precipitações médias anuais muito mais elevadas, isto apesar de Bragança estar a uma altitude mais elevada que Braga. 

Aqui no Entre Douro e Minho há uma ligeira diferença entre litoral as regiões 20 ou 30 km para o interior, que têm máximas médias 1 ou 2ºC mais elevadas, durante o Verão, e mínimas médias também 1 ou 2ºC mais baixas de Inverno. Mas é uma diferença reduzida. 

Não nos podemos esquecer que Braga pode estar num vale com características microclimáticas específicas, por exemplo, VRSA tem temperaturas diferentes de Cacela ou Tavira, Aljezur difere muito de Monchique e de Sagres, Cascais de Lisboa ou de Mafra...

Sei que é uma cidade com grandes amplitudes, já lá estive num dia, em 2007, em que a máxima rondou os 25ºC, e a mínima foi de -1ºC.


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 13:10)

Bragança











Braga está antes da barreira de condensação que se estende do Alto Minho até perto de Coimbra, Vila Real e Bragança cidades transmontanas, protegidas do ar marítimo, e cruzadas por superfícies frontais já enfraquecidas.

Braga também já pertence à região eurosiberiana.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jul 2010 às 13:20)

Em parte fiquei esclarecido com a explicação, no entanto pq razão existem diferenças grandes temperatura para o Porto ou Viana? Basta ver pelas temperaturas previstas para os proximos dias pelo IM


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 13:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Em parte fiquei esclarecido com a explicação, no entanto pq razão existem diferenças grandes temperatura para o Porto ou Viana? Basta ver pelas temperaturas previstas para os proximos dias pelo IM



Em termos de temperaturas médias as diferenças são pequenas. 

Não te esqueças que o Porto é uma cidade muito grande, logo verifica-se o *efeito ilha urbana*. Viana é uma cidade pequena, por isso esse efeito não se sentirá muito, ou quiçás nada. A estação da Serra do Pilar está no cerne de uma zona urbana e suburbana muito extensa. Já a estação do aeroporto Sá Carneiro está numa zona mais rural e já  tem valores de temperatura inferiores aos da estação da Serra do Pilar e do Marquês, e mais próximos dos valores da estação de Viana. Mas como referi, em termos de temperaturas médias Porto e Viana não diferem muito.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jul 2010 às 13:55)

frederico disse:


> Em termos de temperaturas médias as diferenças são pequenas.
> 
> Não te esqueças que o Porto é uma cidade muito grande, logo verifica-se o *efeito ilha urbana*. Viana é uma cidade pequena, por isso esse efeito não se sentirá muito, ou quiçás nada. A estação da Serra do Pilar está no cerne de uma zona urbana e suburbana muito extensa. Já a estação do aeroporto Sá Carneiro está numa zona mais rural e já  tem valores de temperatura inferiores aos da estação da Serra do Pilar e do Marquês, e mais próximos dos valores da estação de Viana. Mas como referi, em termos de temperaturas médias Porto e Viana não diferem muito.



Entendo!  
Significa que se em Braga existesse uma outra estação meteorologica oficial na cidade teriamos valores bem diferentes da de Merelim.


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 14:01)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Entendo!
> Significa que se em Braga existesse uma outra estação meteorologica oficial na cidade teriamos valores bem diferentes da de Merelim.



Provavelmente terias valores de mínima mais elevados. O efeito ilha urbano é mais pronunciado nas mínimas do que nas máximas.


----------



## GARFEL (29 Jul 2010 às 14:24)

Boas
curioso que eu penso o mesmo em relação a TOMAR
não sei quantos km são em linha recta até ao mar
mas tomar acho que tem mais clima de interior do que litoral
mas resolveram por tomar no litoral centro e prontos 
claro que aceito (quem sou eu ) e não me incomoda
mas o facto é que tb não sentimos efeitos de nortada, efeitos de temperaturas amenas do litoral(bem plo contrário)
grande diferença de temperatura entre as regiões de litoral mais perto de nós
grandes amplitudes termicas etcetc
por isso que me desculpem e por provavelmente estar na fronteira entre o que é litoral e interior é que eu posto umas vezes num seguimento outras vezes noutro
e acho que tb ninguem se chateia com isso


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jul 2010 às 14:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Entendo!
> Significa que se em Braga existesse uma outra estação meteorologica oficial na cidade teriamos valores bem diferentes da de Merelim.



Merelim fico numa zona muito mais baixa que a media do concelho de Braga, e fica na margem do rio Cavado, o que influencia sempre as temperaturas.

Além disso em Merelim é muito mais frequente o aparecimento de nevoeiro do que na cidade de Braga.
Também as temperaturas mínimas em dia de geada são consideravelmente mais baixas em Merelim, etc etc.

Resumindo, não poderiam encontrar um local menos representativo da realidade climatérica em Braga do que esse


----------

